# Predator Hunting Package; Rifle, caller, ect..



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

With the coyote bounty the state instituted I accumulated all the gear that I needed to get after 'em. Mistake I made was not accounting for the gas and cost of getting out somewhere I could successfully call them in at. I finally realized that at this point in my life I didn't have the resources to really put all of this stuff to good use, as I'm still in college with most of my money going towards tuition.

I'm selling all of my gear together. I'm hesitant to sell it piecemeal as then if I do ever get the chance to go out I won't have what I need.

As shown in the photo it includes a brush camo Savage Axis 22-250 w/ 3-9 scope and sling; Detachable shooting sticks; Foxpro Wildfire electronic caller, Foxpro External Speaker Sp-55, Howler, Cottontail hand call, Mojo critter decoy, Backpack, Hotseat, Windicator, Face paint, Sent eliminator, 5 dvds, 2 books, Rifle case, Brush camo jacket XL, #4 and 00 buckshot.

Let me know if you have any questions or clarifications on any of the items. They should all be shown in the pictures.

I'm asking $900 for everything. Shoot me a message if you're interested. Thanks.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Any takers? I'd be willing to go a little lower. Make me an offer.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I would if I had the money right now


----------



## Pfeiffgreen (Apr 28, 2014)

Could I come take a look at your hunting gear? I'm in the market for new gear. Thanks 
James 8015778217


----------

